# My Great Grandads Watch



## delboy (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi I have been given a pocket watch and want to know more about the watch, and its maker, who seems to be a JW Steward or JH Steward,

406? The Strand. It has silver hallmarks and is inscribed Army rifle meeting Aldershot 1887. It still works, the glass face is a bit scratched


----------



## delboy (Sep 24, 2007)

Anyone?? Sorry bout size of pics not sure what went on there!!!


----------



## timelord (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi,

Nice looking watch. J.H Stewart Stands for James Henry Stewart. 406 Strand (London) 1856-1871. So your watch is 1871 or earlier in other words. Unfortunately your photo's do not allow me to take a closer look. You'll be able to get the silver date from this site: Click here for London Silver marks

It looks to have a nicely made swiss movement but it could be a fusee. It's hard to tell because I am on a very small monitor and your photo's are not in focus.

Hope thats of some help to you?

Cheers,

timelord tone


----------

